# Asus Rampage V Edition 10



## Chaitanya (May 16, 2016)

Saw this posted on Facebook. Looks like another ugly Rgb update.


----------



## scevism (May 16, 2016)

What is it about all this RGB crap. When ever i see this stuff i wanna sing somewhere over the rainbow. I'ts just wrong.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 16, 2016)

Looks sexy as hell.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 16, 2016)

To the victor goes the Spoils, 
  I imagine if you have a $1000+ CPU and over $2000 in GPU'S this is well worth it, question is does it support raid-0 M 2.0 or not and if the USB 3.whateva got fixed.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 17, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> To the victor goes the Spoils,
> I imagine if you have a $1000+ CPU and over $2000 in GPU'S this is well worth it, question is does it support raid-0 M 2.0 or not and if the USB 3.whateva got fixed.


From the photo atleast it seems like this boards has single M.2 slot placed between RAM Slots/Southbridge and Sata ports/ATX power plug. Also it has a single U.2 port so not sure if it supports RAID of M.2/U.2(if they do share bandwidth then it wont). That board without all the RGB bling might be a good choice for overclockers but with all that RGB leds it doesnt really look decent.


----------



## broken pixel (May 17, 2016)

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_rampage_v_edition_10_has_leaked_online/1


----------



## terroralpha (May 17, 2016)

asus can take that chrismas three and stick where the sun don't shine. the company is run by idiots who don't want to fix anything. they just keep putting more lightbulbs on things and pretend they made something special

i had to do 3 RMAs with them for 3 different boards over the years. they keep sending me my own damn boards back while it's still broken. most recently my asus x99 deluxe (that i bought on release day) stopped properly detecting PWM fans. and they aren't the cheap junk either. it's a mix of noctua, darkside gentle typhoons, noiseblocker nb eloops across 2 radiators. if for example the fan can do 1850RPM, the board only lets me go to 600-800 RPM. a random number every time. same goes for my EK D5 PWM pump. i sent the board to them, got it back. looks like they didn't even try to clear the BIOS to test it. same thing happened when my maximus hero VII's NIC stopped working. that hero board and the hero viii that followed have a laundry list of problems that were never fixed too.

long story short, i had to buy a refurbished ASRock X99 extreme 4 board at microcenter for around $100 just so i could use my damn fans and pump properly. now this $400 door stop is sitting in a shoe box.

i'm done giving these morons my money.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

scevism said:


> What is it about all this RGB crap. When ever i see this stuff i wanna sing somewhere over the rainbow. I'ts just wrong.


You know you have to come out of the closet one day


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

terroralpha said:


> ...long story short, i had to buy a refurbished ASRock X99 extreme 4 board at microcenter for around $100 just so i could use my damn fans and pump properly. now this $400 door stop is sitting in a shoe box.


Moral of that story is buy an Asrock to begin with and avoid all that shit.
They have some great boards, just as capable or better IMO.


----------



## redshine6 (May 19, 2016)

Wow, that looks nice haha


----------



## jaggerwild (May 19, 2016)

terroralpha said:


> asus can take that chrismas three and stick where the sun don't shine. the company is run by idiots who don't want to fix anything. they just keep putting more lightbulbs on things and pretend they made something special
> 
> i had to do 3 RMAs with them for 3 different boards over the years. they keep sending me my own damn boards back while it's still broken. most recently my asus x99 deluxe (that i bought on release day) stopped properly detecting PWM fans. and they aren't the cheap junk either. it's a mix of noctua, darkside gentle typhoons, noiseblocker nb eloops across 2 radiators. if for example the fan can do 1850RPM, the board only lets me go to 600-800 RPM. a random number every time. same goes for my EK D5 PWM pump. i sent the board to them, got it back. looks like they didn't even try to clear the BIOS to test it. same thing happened when my maximus hero VII's NIC stopped working. that hero board and the hero viii that followed have a laundry list of problems that were never fixed too.
> 
> ...




 How many fans where you running off the headers?


----------



## terroralpha (May 19, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> How many fans where you running off the headers?



Two headers had Silverstone PWM, powered hubs. The other headers had 1 fan each. 

1 hub has 4x gentle typhoon 1850rpm PWM
The other 4x noctua redux s12b 1200rpm PWM

Individual fans are 2x noiseblocker 140mm PWM nb-eloop, and 2x noctua redux 140mm 1600rpm PWM


----------



## broken pixel (May 19, 2016)

Pegatron does ASUS rma's, there lies the problem with decent rma services.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 2, 2016)

Best X99 motherboard.... Everything as I wished... x4 and x1 slots for dedicate sound and Intel 750, no need for big slots...
Everything is cool except silver socket but maybe is little contrast even better than Gunmetal Black...

So nice motherboard.... real high end premium motherboard and support strongest Intel Processors and Xeons and worth investment.
I don't even pay attention on RGB, and without that is excellent. 

I like how they change top heatsink... now is much cooler than on RVE.
Really I don't see single things that I don't like... everything is cool, M.2 is on best possible place.
Sometimes people install case fan in DVD bay or on HDD bay and they could help a lot for cooling RAM and M.2 in same time.
Much better than M.2 among PCI-E slots... In my case fan is only 4-5 cm from M.2 place on RVE and this board....






I was right when I thought SATA Express will completely gone from boards.
And he will not miss to us.

And name is cool RAMPAGE V 10TH EDITION
If someone complain on phases and start to talk about 12-14 or 20 on this or that board... crucify him immediately, without delay!


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 2, 2016)

The new MSI x99 & the new Asrock x99 boards make this one look like ASUS is struggling to keep up the rampage series. :*)


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 2, 2016)

Only people with low IQ can't notice finer details on this board... Look carefull and compare with MSI Godlike.
I suggest you to check nicely PCB and back ports and heatsinks on both boards...
No doubt this is Top X99 motherboard. If someone want best X99 motherboard he will choose Rampage V 10th.
I like how every mm of PCB on this motherboard is covered, no place for single trace. Everything is perfectly planned, all details...






Buaahaaaaa I WANT THIS MooBoooo....Aaaaaaa, aaaaa 
Useless SATA Express is gone, for good. Amin.

People from TPU are so lucky, their sample is probably on the way.


----------



## broken pixel (Jun 2, 2016)

http://wccftech.com/asrock-announce...al-gaming-motherboards-groundbreaking-prices/


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 3, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> http://wccftech.com/asrock-announce...al-gaming-motherboards-groundbreaking-prices/



I'm more familiar with Rampage series.
No doubt that's probably excellent motherboard as well.


----------

